# effacer partition ext3 et swap Linux sur MacOsx



## @appleworld (6 Février 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

Galère je crois avoir un peux caffouillé avec mon disque dur primaire. J'ai installé Linux sur une partition et cela sans probleme. Mais maintenant je voudrais effacer la partition et la fusioner avec ma partition primaire macosx (bref retourner à la situation initiale cad une seule partition) mais impossible car bootcamp ne veut rien savoir...

Une idée de la procedure pour recuperer les deux partitions Linux??:mouais: 

Merci


----------



## edmund (11 Février 2008)

Il me semble que c'est impossible. Pour ma part, ayant rencontré le même problème, j'ai dû cloné la partition osx, reformarter le disque dur primaire, et restaurer la sauvegarde.


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Février 2008)

Si BootCamp refuse de s'ouvrir c'est normal, après une certaine date il ne se lance plus (fin version beta je crois), mais si la date système repasse le 1 er Septembre 2007 tu pourra le lancer, et restorer ta partion, je l'ai fait pour une partoche windauze.


----------



## danyx (15 Février 2008)

Appleworld, tu as testé??? Ca a marché?


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Octobre 2009)

@appleworld a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Galère je crois avoir un peux caffouillé avec mon disque dur primaire. J'ai installé Linux sur une partition et cela sans probleme. Mais maintenant je voudrais effacer la partition et la fusioner avec ma partition primaire macosx (bref retourner à la situation initiale cad une seule partition) mais impossible car bootcamp ne veut rien savoir...
> 
> ...



Même problème que moi .....
je me retrouve avec 4 partitions ,
et impossible de virer la partition boot camp sans avoir viré au préalable 
les deux partitions LINUX .....
que faire ? :mouais:


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Booter sur un live cd gparted? (la solution bourrine ^^)


----------



## magicmerlin (4 Octobre 2009)

Bon j'ai réussi 
j'avais fait une première partition avec boot camp qui s'appelait Ubuntu ,
afin d'installer LINUX dessus .
au moment de l'installer Ubuntu n'avait pas reconnu cette partition ,
j'avais donc installé Ubuntu à côté de Mac OSX .
ce qui au final , me donnait 4 partitions 
Mac OSX, Ubuntu ,Linux swap , et desk 4
Ubuntu étant vide .
j'ai essayé toutes les solutions pour virer les partitions (Ubuntu linux swap et desk 4)
je ne m'en sortait pas ....
Au final , j'ai lancé l'utilitaire de disque 
j'ai cliqué sur Mac OSX => Partitionnner
j'ai sélectionné les trois mini partitions (Ubuntu linux swap et desk 4)
et cliqué sur le petit moins en bas puis ok .
les trois partitions ont disparu 
si ça peut aider


----------

